# Eliminating Termites From Salvaged Wood?



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Occasionally I'll build something from some salvaged wood...pallets, old fence boards, etc. It's all stuff that is staying outdoors. My most recent project I did a couple days ago was a planter box for a friend. She gave me a bunch of old wood she accumulated and said "go for it!".

My question is...is there any sort of a product or treatment I can do to salvaged/recycled wood that will kill any existing termites and/or prevent them from coming back? I was just curious in case I ever wanted to incorporate any of that kind of wood into an indoor project. Thanks in advance! Here's a few pics of the recycled wood planter box 

-Seth


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only termite that would be a problem in salvaged wood would be the "dry wood termite." Not all areas of the country even have dry wood termites. Your first step is to find out if they exist where you live and/or where the wood was collected.

Also you can generally see evidence of termite presence or activity.

If you do know there are dry wood termites present the wood can be hooded and fumigated. See your local pest control people about what is available for use in your local area.

George


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

As far as regular termites and interior use of product there won't be a problem because they must have moisture to survive. Once the wood dries nuthin but termite carcusses left.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

We all have different levels of comfort when it comes to safety. For me personally, I wouldn't want that wood anywhere near my house or shop. Most people go through great lengths to prevent termites and so I am not one to import them.
I know they can be killed but the risk is not worth it to me.


----------

